# Paris-Roubaix cyclotourisme on Look 585



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

10th June did the biennial Paris-Roubaix cyclosportive organised by the Velo Club de Roubaix on 'le blaireau' 2009 Look 585 proteam. No special concessions other than double bar tape and 25mm gator skin tyres. Weather dry, cool in the morning, warmer later.
The Hell of the North, 210km long course. Ready to rumble... dawn start, with my club mate and maybe 2200 others on short or long course.
Plenty of food available from very helpful and friendly VCR club members and friends at 4 feed stations along the way. Some sections like Arenberg trench paved by fly tippers dumping old brickends - or it felt like it! managed 80% of that stretch - diabolical.
At the finish do a lap of the Roubaix velodrome: 9 hours cycling, 210kms, 54kms+/31 individual sections of pave/cobbles. No mechanicals, no punctures, no blisters, no rain - sacre bleue! Time for a beer!
You choose your souvenir cobble, and then shower in the classic velodrome showers in the footsteps of champions...
An epic day, very relaxed as no timing chips or commercial enterpise. But tough; I was limping home the last 30 miles. At the beginning gung ho down the middle in the big ring every pave section, by the finish doing everything you can to avoid cobbles at all costs, riding in the gutter! Enjoyable no, memorable oh yes!


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Outstanding! How did your Look like the cobbles?


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*look - tastic!*



cervelott said:


> Outstanding! How did your Look like the cobbles?


The Look liked the cobbles somewhat more than me! Never put a foot wrong; I did Tour of Flanders sportive on it last year and it was fine there too, so it's taking its punishment without complaint! Not like a nice new merckx we saw this year, with a neatly cropped fork at the crown and owner being placed into an ambulance... to be fair to merckx though, he might just have crashed and then broken his fork!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome!

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------

